# Do you wear a poppy on your lapel?



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2008)

This time of year here in Canada, the wearing of poppies is nearly universal. When I lived in the South (almost 17 years) almost the only people who ever wore them were Canadians, or English expats.

So I was wondering Do you wear one? Is it common where you live for people to wear them?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 9, 2008)

No, but the VFW and the American Legion does hand them out at Wal-Marts and the like...


----------



## Matthias (Nov 9, 2008)

I do wear one for a few days around Rememberance day. I have a soft spot for veterans


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never seen the practice. I don't think they grow in Texas? I know they grow in OZ.
[video=youtube;g4Ayq3Q5wFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4Ayq3Q5wFo[/video]


----------



## Matthias (Nov 9, 2008)

Ya it is typically a British and Canadian tradition. The poppies are not real that we wear, just replicas. Traditionally, it starts about 2 weeks prior to our Rememberance Day (Nov 11) and goes until about a week after. The wearing of the poppy is supposed to recall to our memories those who fought and died in the 2 great wars, as thousands of poppys grew in flanders field in france, a large war cemetary from world war 1


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 9, 2008)

Of course it isn't a Popish superstition.

I would like one of these for ANZAC Day.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm surprised that more Americans haven't chimed in and say they wear them. It must be more typical in the Midwest. I can't remember a time when I didn't see poppies this time of the year.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 9, 2008)

Popies? Although they ARE the California flower, we seldom see them in SoCal. I believe that they are quite prized in Afghanistan for something other than ornamental purposes (95% of the heroin in the world comes from Afghani poppies).


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 9, 2008)

My sister and her family live in Alberta Canada. I'll have to ask her if she's heard of this.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 9, 2008)

sjonee said:


> My sister and her family live in Alberta Canada. I'll have to ask her if she's heard of this.



If I was a bettin man, this would be a sure thing


----------



## Curt (Nov 9, 2008)

Poppies seem to be pretty common here n New England. When I see someone from the VFW or the American Legion with poppies and a donation can I donate and wear the poppy in honor of all veterans.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Popies? Although they ARE the California flower, we seldom see them in SoCal. I believe that they are quite prized in Afghanistan for something other than ornamental purposes (95% of the heroin in the world comes from Afghani poppies).



Tongue in cheek....or does this tradition not exist on the Left Coast?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 9, 2008)

In Scotland almost everyone wears one this time of year. If I were there I would. i have never seen them here in the USA.


----------



## APuritansMind (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never heard of the tradition.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> In Scotland almost everyone wears one this time of year. If I were there I would. i have never seen them here in the USA.



Being now in the St. Louis area you should see the tradition. If not on the Missouri side then cross the river and go to a small town in Illinois. Perhaps the tradition is kept there yet.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 9, 2008)

Growing up it was something that we would see. I haven't seen it in years, however.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 9, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> In Scotland almost everyone wears one this time of year. If I were there I would. i have never seen them here in the USA.




Australia and New Zealand and other British Commonwealth countries are also big on this tradition from what I understand


----------



## Zenas (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm confused.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 9, 2008)

Ivan said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Popies? Although they ARE the California flower, we seldom see them in SoCal. I believe that they are quite prized in Afghanistan for something other than ornamental purposes (95% of the heroin in the world comes from Afghani poppies).
> ...



I seem to remember seeing artificial ones (this time of year???) when growing up in the 50s and 60s but can't remember seeing one in years (actually decades).


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



See 'em every year here.


----------



## historyb (Nov 9, 2008)

Kevin said:


> This time of year here in Canada, the wearing of poppies is nearly universal. When I lived in the South (almost 17 years) almost the only people who ever wore them were Canadians, or English expats.
> 
> So I was wondering Do you wear one? Is it common where you live for people to wear them?


I wear one when they had them out at walmart or kmart I'm in SoCal too.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't recall ever seeing this practice, but maybe I never noticed.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am wearing one this year (in Canada), I don't recall every seeing it in the U.S. (Minnesota & California). Supporting/remembering the veterans is a good thing to do.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 10, 2008)

Here in England it is almost expected that anyone who is anyone will wear one at this time of the year.

The BBC requires all presenters to wear them, and no politician would be seen without one. Last year I preached on remembrance sunday and wore one in the pulpit. yesterday was my sunday off but I still wore one in the congregation, as did most worshippers.

The poppies are 'sold' on the streets and at shop counters to raise funds for the Royal British Legion which provides care and support for wounded or mentally scarred former servicemen and women, their families etc. Last year it raised £30m. What is shameful is that this has to be done by charity and is not done automatically by the Government. After all, they send the men and women to war on behalf of the country, why does the country not officially support those who pay a high or ultimate price?

Give to the Poppy Appeal today

PS - I'm not asking you all to give to the poppy appeal, thats just what the url is called!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 10, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> I've never heard of the tradition.



I haven't either. What is up with that? And I am a Veteran.


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Nov 10, 2008)

My Dad served in both WW I and WW II, so wearing poppies was a big deal to my Dad at this time of year. We never failed to attend the remembrance day service at the cenotaph in the small town near where we lived. He saw so many of his friends and comrades died at his side that he wanted to ensure we never forgot the sacrifices they made for us. He marched in the remembrance day parade, and always had his medals all shined and polished for the event. Though he has long passed on, I still wear a poppy every year for a week or two near Nov 11. All the newscasters, and TV personalities do, too, as well as many, many of the regular people around the city. We have an army base close to where I live in Alberta, Canada so the citizens are used to supporting the troops in a big way around here. Wearing poppies is just one of those ways that they do that.


----------



## Herald (Nov 10, 2008)

I answered in the negative because I never see them passed out anymore. The VFW and the American Legion used to be diligent in passing them out at shopping centers and banks but I think that has become a thing of the past.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2008)

Herald said:


> I answered in the negative because I never see them passed out anymore. The VFW and the American Legion used to be diligent in passing them out at shopping centers and banks but I think that has become a thing of the past.



The old vets are all dying or are to old to man the store front. Here the Boy Scouts have started taking over some sites since there are no longer enough vets to do it. Also a large number of stores & banks put them out with a donation can.


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 10, 2008)

I would if I could (I grew up in Lancashire, where everybody wore them), but I've yet to see them here in Seattle.


----------



## Herald (Nov 10, 2008)

*[SIZE=+4]In Flanders Fields[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]By: Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae, MD (1872-1918)[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Canadian Army[/SIZE]*
*
**[SIZE=+1]IN FLANDERS FIELDS the poppies blow[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Between the crosses row on row,[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]That mark our place; and in the sky[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The larks, still bravely singing, fly[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Scarce heard amid the guns below.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]We are the Dead. Short days ago[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Loved and were loved, and now we lie[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]In Flanders fields.

[/SIZE]**[SIZE=+1]Take up our quarrel with the foe:[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]To you from failing hands we throw[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The torch; be yours to hold it high.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]If ye break faith with us who die[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]We shall not sleep, though poppies grow[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]In Flanders fields.[/SIZE]*


----------



## yeutter (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. I will go down to my Legion Post and get a poppy.


----------



## JM (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 10, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I'm confused.


Oooh Kay!

Maybe best to leave the poppies alone.

I'm thinking I'd like to wear one, though. The thought of those brave souls laying down their lives to defend freedom always moves me. Arlington Cemetary is a very emotional place to visit for me. I imagine Flanders Field would be the same.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Nov 10, 2008)

This is imprinted on the back of the (new) Canadian 10 dollar bill. Every schoolchild (in my day) memorized this poem. And, yes, I wear one.



Herald said:


> *In Flanders Fields*
> *[SIZE=+1]By: Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae, MD (1872-1918)[/SIZE]*
> *[SIZE=+1]Canadian Army[/SIZE]*
> *
> ...


----------



## tellville (Nov 10, 2008)

Poppies are a big deal in Canada. There was a story the other day about an Army Veteran selling poppies in a mall in Toronto and the security guard removed him from the property. Odds are the person was an immigrant so was unaware of the tradition, but boy was there an outcry!!\

Also, all Canadian soldiers are required to wear them on their uniform for about 2 weeks before and up to Remembrance Day.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 10, 2008)

tellville said:


> Poppies are a big deal in Canada. There was a story the other day about an Army Veteran selling poppies in a mall in Toronto and the security guard removed him from the property. Odds are the person was an immigrant so was unaware of the tradition, but boy was there an outcry!!\
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

